# Pamācības >  Positive / Negative film šablona izveide, Scan Kemi

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Tie kuri baidās sasmērēt rokas taisot PCB mājas apstākļos var šo tematu nelasīt!  :: 

Tā tad lai izgatavotu kvalitatīvu PCB ir nepieciešams kvalitatīvs šablons. Ar tintes printeri izdrukātas shēmas uz kodoskopa plēves tomēr laiž cauri kaut kādu daļu UV starojuma un ja nenotrāpa precīzu laiku attēls var pārāk sagaismoties. Vai arī smalkie kodoskopa plēves grubuļi var darboties kā lēcas un radīt nelielus punktiņus kodinot plati.

Lai panāktu augstāku kvalitāti iesaku pamēģināt Positive Negative Film Scankemi Positive / Negative Film
Plēve ir metalizēta un šada veida šablons nelaiž cauri necik UV starojumu. Novietojot šādu šablonu uz plates kura ir pārklāta ar Positiv 20 iespējams apgaismot kaut vai vairākas stundas intensīvā UV gaismā.

1. Ņemam "Scankemi Positive / Negative Film" uz viegli zilganās puses uzliekam uz kodoskopa plēves izdrukātu šablonu.
2. Nostiprinam starp CD vāciņiem.
3. Apgaismojam ar halogēno prožektoru aptuveni 5 min.
4. Noplēšam virsējo plēvi kura ir zilganā krāsā.

Tālāk šablonu var izmantot PCB sagaismošanai.

----------


## Zigis

Vērtīga informācija, paldies.

P.S. Aizmirsi piezīmēt, ka bez kompaktdisku vāciņa vēl divas kredītkartes nepieciešamas, tā ka nav tik vienkārši. Tagad jau kredītus nedod, diskus arī nepērk...  ::

----------


## Delfins

Dārgi gan beigās sanāk.. bet nu šablons pa smuko.

----------


## Vinchi

Ipakojumā ir 2 x A4 šablonu lapas, tā ka viena A4 lapa izmaksā aptuveni 2,45Ls. 
Un šī cena ir spēcīgi zemāka nekā tā bija iepriekš.

Ja taisa maza izmēra SMD shēmas tad ar vienu A4 lapu pietiek diezgan ilgam laikam. Un šāds šablons ir ieteicams ja ir nepieciešama augsta kvalitāte vai arī ir jāuztaisa vismaz kādas 5x vienādas shēmas.

Šāds šablons diezgan labi noder ja pārklāj tekstolītu ar Positiv 20 ļoti biezā kārtā, jo tad sagaismošanas laiks arī kļūst ilgāks.

Kredītkartes nav nepieciešamas  ::  Es izmantoju bezmaksas DEPO un K-Rauta atlaižu kartes  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu tas viss skaidrs. Vienīgi amatieriem tāda "ražošana" jau retums. Pagaidām paspēlēšos ar breadboard-u.
Šim te laikam ir UV-līmes princips? Nevar uzreiz gaismot no otras puses un uzreiz pa taisno uz plates? Positiv20 slānis tad nav nepieciešams, vienīgi vai tā metāliskā UV-līme ir izturīga pret kodinātāju...

----------


## Vinchi

Nav gan viņs līmējošs, no otras puses var gaismot kaut stundām ilgi nekas nenotiksies jo virsma ir kā spogulis. Tā ka pa tiešo uzklāt viņu nesanāks.

Es vēl iedomājos interesantu lietu varētu kādreiz pamēģināt. Uz paša šablona mēģināt ar elektro vadošo līmi likt virsū komponentes, Sanāktu elastīga un puscaurspīdīga shēma  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Uz paša šablona mēģināt ar elektro vadošo līmi likt virsū komponentes, Sanāktu elastīga un puscaurspīdīga shēma


 Jā, tas man arī ienāca prātā. Protams, tikai tad, ja tas pārklājums ir labi strāvu vadošs un labi turās klāt. Dažreiz gadās, ka visādām portatīvām kabatas ierīcēm ir lokanie flekši (starpplašu/starpbloku savienojumi), kas ar laiku saplīst. Ar šādu tehnoloģiju var mēģināt aizstāt baisi dārgus vai grūti dabonamus flekšus.....

----------


## sasasa

Bet teorētiski rezultāta precizitātei vajadzētu būt zemākai kā no kodoskopa plēves. JO, plēve ir pirmā kopija, bet  Scankemi FILM ir kopija no kopijas, kas jau pēc definīcijas NEVAR būt labāka par pirmo. Kur tad tā sāls ka PCB sanāk labāks ar šo Scankemi FILM?

----------


## Powerons

> Bet teorētiski rezultāta precizitātei vajadzētu būt zemākai kā no kodoskopa plēves. JO, plēve ir pirmā kopija, bet  Scankemi FILM ir kopija no kopijas, kas jau pēc definīcijas NEVAR būt labāka par pirmo. Kur tad tā sāls ka PCB sanāk labāks ar šo Scankemi FILM?


 Nu tak pamēģini uztaisīt vairākas reizes PCB bez tās filmas, un pēc tam ar to filmu, tad PATS sapratīsi atšķirību...

Problēma ir tanī, ka visas izdrukas ir nedaudz caurspīdīgas, un ja ilgi apgaismo, tad sagaismojās ne tikai, tas kam jāsagaismojās bet arī celiņu vietām, sagaismojās.

Kopijas kvalitātes zudums uz visās tās padarīšnas fona ir niecīgs sīkums salīdzinājumā ar efektīviem ieguvumiem.

----------


## sasasa

> Problēma ir tanī, ka visas izdrukas ir nedaudz caurspīdīgas, un ja ilgi apgaismo, tad sagaismojās ne tikai, tas kam jāsagaismojās bet arī celiņu vietām, sagaismojās.
> .


 Šitas nu gan ir pilnīgs sviests. Ko nozīmē ilgi apgaismo? Kam tad ir domāti visādi mēraparāti - flašmetri,/exponometri?? Apgaismot vajag precīzi tik, cik prasa materiāla jutība. Tas ir sen zināms, ka praktiski jekurš gaismasjutīgais materiāls tikai tad dod labu rezultātu, ja ir bijusi precīza ekspozīcija. Visas tās "pielabošanas" ar ilgāku vai īsāku attīstīšanu ir tikai tāda izlīdzēšanās extrēmās situācijās. Paprovē ar fotokameru kautko nobildēt ar nepareizu ekspozīciju un tev tūlīt taps skaidrs par ko es runāju. 
Citādi sanāk, ka materiāli ūberkruti, bet apstrāde  pavirša.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu bet šajā gadījumā jau pārekspozīcija vietās, kur nevajag būt lakai nav nekas slikts, te vajag vai no negaismot vispār vai izgaismot kārtīgi tā dēļ salīdzinājums ar fotogrāfiju ir galīgi nevietā. Ekspozīcijas laika piemeklēšana ir saistīta ar to, ka uz kodoskopa plēves izdrukātaiz toneris ir daļēji caurspīdīgs priekš UV un ja eksponē par ilgu - izgaismojas celiņi, ja par īsu - nepietiekami izgaismojas kodināmās vietas. Attiecīgi, ar scankemi plēvi, kurai vispār nespīd cauri UV, var eksponēt "ar rezervi" lai celiņi vispār negaismojas, bet kodināmie laukumi - ir pārliecība, ka izeksponējies.

----------


## Powerons

> Šitas nu gan ir pilnīgs sviests. Ko nozīmē ilgi apgaismo? Kam tad ir domāti visādi mēraparāti - flašmetri,/exponometri?? Apgaismot vajag precīzi tik, cik prasa materiāla jutība. Tas ir sen zināms, ka praktiski jekurš gaismasjutīgais materiāls tikai tad dod labu rezultātu, ja ir bijusi precīza ekspozīcija. Visas tās "pielabošanas" ar ilgāku vai īsāku attīstīšanu ir tikai tāda izlīdzēšanās extrēmās situācijās. Paprovē ar fotokameru kautko nobildēt ar nepareizu ekspozīciju un tev tūlīt taps skaidrs par ko es runāju. 
> Citādi sanāk, ka materiāli ūberkruti, bet apstrāde  pavirša.


 Nu redzi  ::  Tu visu zini labāk par mums  :: 
 Tad tev tādi nieki, kā sagaismošanas attālums, sagaismošanas lampas jauda un ilgums tev zināt nemaz nevajag  :: 

 Vēlāk varēsi pastāstīt mums, kā tas viss paraizi jādara  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Ekspozīcijas laika piemeklēšana ir saistīta ar to, ka uz kodoskopa plēves izdrukātaiz toneris ir daļēji caurspīdīgs priekš UV un ja eksponē par ilgu - izgaismojas celiņi, ja par īsu - nepietiekami izgaismojas kodināmās vietas.


 Un tieši tāpēc jau arī vajag PRECĪZI nogaismot. Nevis minūte šur vai minūte tur, bet gan tieši tik cik vajag. Un tad arī būs nepieciešamais kontrasts. Un   caur ko tad tu veido šo scankemi plēvi? Tak arī jau no printera drukātas lapas, ja es pareizi saprotu. Un ja tai printera izdrukai jau ir defekti, tad kā gan tie netiek pārnesti uz scankemi plēves. Kur tad viņi paliek?? Ja tur ir burbuļi pa malām, tad arī kopijai tādi būs. Vai tur kāds mazais vīriņš sēž kas visu retušē?  ::   Cita lieta ja gaismo uzreiz to plēvi ar lāzeri no originālā faila. Jā, tad protams ka tur būs kvalitāte par kārtu augstāka.




> Tad tev tādi nieki, kā sagaismošanas attālums, sagaismošanas lampas jauda un ilgums tev zināt nemaz nevajag


 ..bet par ko tad es te rakstīju? tas ko tu nosauci arī veido expozīciju?

----------


## Powerons

sasasa
Tu par daudz teoretizē, sāc kaut ko darīt, tad mums te tevi nebūs jāpārliecina par lietām ko esma ieguvuši no savas pieredzes, tev stāstam, bet tev tās liekās nepareizas.
Ja jau tev neder mūsu eksperimentāli iegūtie parametri, tad var taču tos eksperimentāli iegūt pats.

Dari tā:
1. Paņem uzzīmē uz vienas PCB blakus vairākus vienādus testa zīmējumus uzdrukātus uz šablona.
Vismaz kādus piecus vai vairāk blakus.
Tad aizsedz visu izņemot  vienu un sagaismo, tad paņem atklāj jau 2 paraugus, un tā tālāk,
redz kur te links kā tas darīts un kā nosaka sagaismošanas ilgumu
http://www.franksworkshop.com.au/Ele...x/LightBox.htm




Par spīdīgās plēves sagaismošanu, tur pazūd visi sīkie caurumi, kas ir izdrukas šablonā, tas ir liels ieguvums.

----------


## JDat

sasasa. Kā vari izskaidrot ka man iznāk 0.1 mm celiņi ar dubulto ekspozīciju. Pie tam, PCB ar fotoresiztu var gaismot kaut pus dienu, noteikto 5 minūšu vietā. Sāls ir tajā ka tiek izmantota tā "speciālā" filma. Cauri plēvei un tintei UV tiek cauri, savukārt cairi "maģiskaijai" filmai nekas nespīd, jo tā ir no metāla. Pārnese no tintnieka plēves uz filmu kvalitāti nebojā ja pateizi taisa. +/- 10 mikrometri neskaitās.

----------


## sasasa

> sasasa. Kā vari izskaidrot ka man iznāk 0.1 mm celiņi ar dubulto ekspozīciju.


 No datašīta - exposure strength  of 100 mJ/cm² the exposure time will be approximately 10 seconds for a film thickness of 8µm. 
Eksponometrija ir visai sarežģīta lieta un bieži vien to veicot nepareizi, tiek iegūti aplami rezultāti. Kā tu zini ka eksponē ar dubultu ekspozīciju? Ar ko tu mērīji? Vai eksponometra rādījumus nevarēja ietekmēt arī tā gaismas spektra daļa, kas nav aktīva gaismas jutīgajam slānim? Te ir daudz faktoru, kas var rezultātā dot pat vairākus desmitus reižu kļūdainu rezultātu. Precīzm rezultātam, arī attīstītāja temperatūrai vajadzētu būt konstantai. Tas par ekspozīciju.
Par to ka ar metālisko plēvi pieļaujamas krietni lielākas kļūdas ir pilnīgi loģiski, jo kopijas kvalitāte ir atkarīga ne tikai no ekspozīcijas, bet zināmā mērā arī no negatīva blīvuma un kontrasta, kas metāliskajai plēvei ir daudzkārt augstāki nekā printētajam materiālam. 
..bet stāsts sākās ar to ka ar precīzu ekspozīciju varētu arī bez metāliskās plēves taisīt smukas pcb platītes..

----------


## JDat

Nu... Viss ir empīriski. Sensejs iemācīja. Gaismošana notiek ar 8 fluorescentām lampām. Kaut kas līdzīgs zilajai lampai ko var redzēt lielveikalu gaļas nodalījumā. Var izgaismot vismaz A4 izmēra lapu. Tātad ieliekam iekšā. Tas tiek darīts pustumsā un tālāk no dienasgaismas un saulītes. Uzliekam izdrukāto caurspīdīgo plēvi virsū. Ieslēdzam. Noskaitas līdz 10. Nēmam ārā un ātri noplēšam nost "fotoslāni" (vai kā tur sauc). Gatavs. Iegūstam caurspīdīgu plēvi ar sudrabainiem celiņiem. Liekam uz PCB un aiziet uz kādām 5 minūtēm. Sensejs saka ka uz PCB var gaismot kaut pus dienu, tikai nav vajadzīgs. Tālāk PCB attīstītājā un gatavs. Tālāk kodinam PCB. Pēc tam alvošanas process. Ar ķīmijas sagatavošanu un visu ņemšanos apmēram stundas laikā tiekam pie PCB ar skaistiem alvas celiņiem. Zaļā maska... Hmm. varētu, bet vēl neesmu apguvis. Lodēšanā vienreizējie stencili un attiecīgais smāķis. Lodēju ar karsto gaisu. PCB zīmēšana ar Eagle 7.4.0 (visilgākais process).

----------

